# Help- aggressive male- !!!!



## jenholt (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone

So glad I found this forum!

Looking for some advice.

I've a pair of tiels, they have been together since young (not related) and are abt 18mos-2 yrs old now.

they are sitting on 4 eggs, due to hatch in abt a week.

the last two days the male has been becoming very aggressive, my poor girl is missing some feather, has a small cut on her toe today. he keeps chasing her around the cage. I'm not sure if he's chased her out of hte nest box, or is she left and he is trying to get her to go back in?

I know I have to remove someone.. the question is who... ?

They have had one clutch before, their first... 3 babies hatched and he killed them all when the oldest was 4 days  I'd read this was not uncommon for first clutches, so allowed them to try again.

They are both tame, friendly birds, and are not aggressive with us.

Please advise... move dad out or mom? I'm guessing to move dad... but I'm not sure if she is off the nest because she lost interest or because of him.

I have her out right now, hanging out with me. Have another cage all ready to go. 

thanks again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They have had one clutch before, their first... 3 babies hatched and he killed them all when the oldest was 4 days  I'd read this was not uncommon for first clutches, so allowed them to try again.
----------------------------------------------------

If he is defintely a pet this may be the cause of him killing the babies.

My pet male Slick did this years ago. Whay I learned is that he was jealous of any attention given to the hen or the eggs/babies. Once I learned this I learned that whenever I had anything to do with checking the cage, nestbox or babies I always petted and talked to him and tried to look but acted like I was ignoring the hen, and babies. This way as long as he thought he was the center of attention all was fine.

You might want to put her back in and take him out and give him alot of attention until you see that she goes back in the nest. When you return him talk to him and keep him focused on you while she is in there until he settles down. Being a pet he may feel threatened by other birds to share the spotlight with.

Just some thoughts from my own experience.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I had my male kill his chick too. I immediately removed him and my hen had to raise the first clutch herself. He was also being agressive towards her. I eventually had to rehome him due to his agression toward my hen. 
Do you know if the eggs are fertile or not?


----------



## jenholt (May 10, 2010)

I tried to put her back in, but he went after her again, so I took him out. He's been making quite the noise all day.
She sat in the cage on her perch for maybe 5 min and then went back to the nest.

Of the four eggs 3 had been good when I candled them last.

I think I'll keep them separate for a time. Luckily I've a few more big cages (always good to be prepared LOL) After the babies are weaned I'll see if they'll be friends again.

I'm hoping to avoid the whole baby business again with this pair. If that's at all possible :O)


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I had to stop breeding my pair due to the male being agressive. They started their second clutch at the beginning of the year but I had to remove the male even before the first egg was laid  Two out of the three eggs that my hen laid hatched but sadly they died from getting chilled in the night. 
I hope your clutch turns out well, my hen raised her first clutch on her own and they grew to be healthy chicks. Good luck.


----------

